# grammar Nazi



## Chapman

This is a fairly new term in English for a person who is a stickler for grammar and punctuation rules and who makes sure to correct anyone who doesn't write accurately. Grammar Nazis feel they are doing the world a service by emphasising grammar, spelling, punctuation and those pesky apostrophes; but those who are not G.N.s really don't care and in fact can become fairly irritated by them. I confess I am a Grammar Nazi.  I'd like to know if there is any equivalent term in Spanish. I don't think it would be a direct translation. Thanks for your help.


----------



## danielfranco

You know? I'm thinking that maybe in Spanish we don't have that specific pejorative for several reasons: Spanish is a prescriptive language, so we are more used to being chided for incorrect usage by just about anybody; English is a descriptive language, and people are used to speak and write however they're used to do it, and resent anyone who reminds them what is the "standard." Also, and I'm talking about mostly Mexican Spanish, there isn't such a big cultural incidence of WWII in our popular culture, so we don't automatically think someone a Nazi when they are being pedantic about grammar.
That being said, probably with so much proliferation in the world of Americanisms because of the Internet, maybe anyone would understand if you said it with a literal translation:
«Nazi de la gramática».

Or something…


----------



## Mackinder

I am a nazi grammar too!  As danielfranco has said, I too translate it as _nazi gramático_ or _nazi de la gramática_, since it is an americanism.


----------



## Gotele

No, we don't have a funny name for this kind of people. I will offer a couple of translations, though.

Puntilloso con el lenguaje.
Picajoso con la gramática.

But as I said, you'll hardly hear anyone say "puntilloso con el lenguaje" or even "nazi de la gramática". We would just say "¡Qué quisquilloso!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Orejapico

> No, we don't have a funny name for this kind of people.



Well, I can't agree with this. Here we use a lot _talibán de la ortografía_. I don't think that it's as much used as _Grammar Nazi_ though, but still it's widely used.


----------



## Gotele

Cuando yo digo que raramente se oye, ello no quiere decir que no exista gente que lo diga. Estoy pensando, como siempre, en la mayoría de la población de este país y su uso de la lengua. Es decir, que "talibán de la ortografía" no está ni de lejos tan extendido -proporcionalmente hablando- en la población de hispanoparlantes con respecto a la extensión que tiene "grammar nazi" entre los angloparlantes, en donde prácticamente todo el mundo comprende o ha utilizado la expresión en alguna ocasión. 

De ahí que cuando puse esas posibles traducciones aclarara que, aunque se entenderían en español, no son de uso común entre la mayor parte de la gente.

Dicho de otro modo, no creo que "talibán de la ortografía" pueda utilizarse con un amplio espectro de la población. Lo de aplicarle a alguien el calificativo de "talibán" es relativamente reciente (10 años o así) y yo siempre lo he escuchado en los labios de gente joven, entre 20 y 35 años, y con una determinada cultura.


----------



## Orejapico

> Cuando yo digo que raramente se oye, ello no quiere decir que no exista gente que lo diga. Estoy pensando, como siempre, en la mayoría de la población de este país y su uso de la lengua. Es decir, que "talibán de la ortografía" no está ni de lejos tan extendido -proporcionalmente hablando- en la población de hispanoparlantes con respecto a la extensión que tiene "grammar nazi" entre los angloparlantes, en donde prácticamente todo el mundo comprende o ha utilizado la expresión en alguna ocasión.
> 
> De ahí que cuando puse esas posibles traducciones aclarara que, aunque se entenderían en español, no son de uso común entre la mayor parte de la gente.
> 
> Dicho de otro modo, no creo que "talibán de la ortografía" pueda utilizarse con un amplio espectro de la población. Lo de aplicarle a alguien el calificativo de "talibán" es relativamente reciente (10 años o así) y yo siempre lo he escuchado en los labios de gente joven, entre 20 y 35 años, y con una determinada cultura.



Es cierto que es un término relativamente reciente, como también lo es el que no está igual de extendido en unas zonas que en otras. Pero eso no quita que de unos años hasta hoy la expresión se haya puesto de moda. Una búsqueda en Google del término (entrecomillado para mantener la estructura) nos devuelve más de 10.000 resultados (y buscando "_talibán ortográfico"_ aparecen otros 7.000), así que creo que al menos una parte significativa de la población sí lo utiliza. También tienes razón (y te la daba en mi anterior comentario) cuando dices que el término no está igual de extendido que _grammar nazi_ (el cual de todas maneras es mucho más antiguo), pero creo que sí es la traducción más acertada en castellano, en cuanto a lo totalitario que suena. 

Saludos.


----------



## iribela

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que han dicho hasta ahora, pero creo que es importante señalar que "_grammar nazi_" no es exactamente un término aislado. Se usa el sustantivo "nazi" en otros contextos cuando se quiere expresar que una persona es demasiado exigente y vigilante. Hay, por ejemplo, _HOA nazis_, los miembros de una comunidad que se fijan en todo (hasta si la gramilla de tu casa está demasiado alta o si sacaste el recipiente con los reciclables a la hora equivocada) y te denuncian a la asociación de vecinos, hay _feminazis_ (creo que no necesita explicación), etc. Hay un hilo muy informativo aquí.


----------



## Amapolas

Orejapico said:


> Well, I can't agree with this. Here we use a lot _talibán de la ortografía_. I don't think that it's as much used as _Grammar Nazi_ though, but still it's widely used.



But _talibán de la gramática _could work. 
Puntilloso, as Gotele suggested is understandable and neutral, whereas picajoso is perhaps too Spanish-from-Spain Spanish.  I mean, it wouldn't be a word used in my neck of the woods. 

Brings memories of Diane from _Cheers_.


----------



## vicdark

Burlonamente se les puede decir *académicos de la lengua.*


----------



## borgonyon

En mis años escolares a los maestros que nos cargaban con las reglas de gramática/ortografía le llamábamos *mataburros*. El entendimiento era que el diccionario de la RAE era tan grande que hasta un burro no podía llevarlo a cargas y esos tipos esperaban que lo supiésemos al dedillo y lo pusiésemos en práctica.


----------



## iribela

Por mis lares el 'mataburros' es el diccionario.


----------



## Amapolas

Por acá le decimos mataburros al diccionario, cualquier diccionario, por el hecho de que se le dice burro a un ignorante, y por lo tanto el diccionario acaba con los burros.


----------



## Chapman

iribela said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que han dicho hasta ahora, pero creo que es importante señalar que "_grammar nazi_" no es exactamente un término aislado. Se usa el sustantivo "nazi" en otros contextos cuando se quiere expresar que una persona es demasiado exigente y vigilante. Hay, por ejemplo, _HOA nazis_, los miembros de una comunidad que se fijan en todo (hasta si la gramilla de tu casa está demasiado alta o si sacaste el recipiente con los reciclables a la hora equivocada) y te denuncian a la asociación de vecinos, hay _feminazis_ (creo que no necesita explicación), etc. Hay un hilo muy informativo aquí.



Yes, and of course there is the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld days.
Thank you all for your input! Great discussion. I guess it depends on the context and place as to whether to use _talibán de la gramática_ or _mataburros_, at least in my part of the world.


----------



## Rubns

De acuerdo con lo de _"talibán ortográfico"_, al menos en España entre gente joven (y es un fenómeno fundamentalmente de Internet) se conoce ampliamente.


----------



## planetsupernova

Depende de a quien va dirigida la traducción entonces, si va dirigida mayormente a remitentes españoles, no habría problema de usar "talibán ortográfico", a si esto se dirige a Sudamérica por ejemplo... ya es otra cuestión


----------



## danielfranco

Bueh, pues claro que cada quién habla como puede, y los términos que se usan dependen de las situaciones actuales, pero valga decir que la connotación de un nazi y la de un talibán distan mucho de ser equivalentes. El peso cultural de cada uno de esos términos para nada que evocan las mismas actitudes, por más extremistas que sean en su propio contexto. Pero solo es una observación personal, conste.


----------



## duvija

Curioso. No usaríamos 'nazi' sino 'facho' (de 'fascista'). O 'facha' en España.


----------



## Orejapico

> [...] pero valga decir que la connotación de un nazi y la de un talibán distan mucho de ser equivalentes. El peso cultural de cada uno de esos términos para nada que evocan las mismas actitudes, por más extremistas que sean en su propio contexto.



Bueno, yo no creo que el tema trate de equiparar a nazis y a talibanes, los cuales efectivamente son conceptos muy diferentes. Pero sí coinciden en una cosa, y es en el extremismo que denotan, que es precisamente la característica que se destaca para su uso en ambas expresiones.


----------



## danielfranco

¿Sería inapropiado imaginar que se pudiera decir «eres un Francisco Franco gramatical»? 
Saludos


----------



## Rubns

Quizá todo el nombre completo no suena muy bien, pero "un Franco de la gramática" creo yo que se entendería (en España y entre quienes conozcan la figura de Franco).

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Rubns said:


> Quizá todo el nombre completo no suena muy bien, pero "un Franco de la gramática" creo yo que se entendería (en España y entre quienes conozcan la figura de Franco).
> 
> Saludos.



Mmm. Por acá pensaríamos que es un actor (James Franco). Más bien '... un Paco Franco' o 'un franquista de la gramática' o algo que individualice al de España, ¿no? "Un Hitler de la gramática" creo que se entendería bien.


----------



## Rubns

Bueno sí, tienes razón, el tema es que aquí el tema "Franco" es tan recurrente, que prácticamente todos pensaríamos automáticamente en Francisco Franco.


----------



## Orejapico

> ¿Sería inapropiado imaginar que se pudiera decir «eres un Francisco Franco gramatical»?



Si la expresión cuajara entre la población, no veo por qué no


----------



## aporter

Holas!  No se si se se suele comentar en una conversación de hace tantos años. Pero lo acabo de leer, y tuve una idea. No se podría evitar las referencias a grupos específicos y decir: extremista gramatical?  o extremista de la gramática?


----------



## Ballenero

Yo, la verdad, no entiendo que relación puede haber entre los nazis y la gramática ni todo lo que se ha dicho después.
Algo a lo que le encontraría sentido podría ser:
_policía gramatical _
o mejor aun,
_Sheriff de la gramática._


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Pongo "nazi de la gramática" en Google y la mitad de los resultados dan artículos en español en cuyo título dice "grammar nazi":
Los grammar nazis y su intransigencia textual
De ser un 'grammar nazi' también se sale
Los “grammar nazi”: una cruzada a pluma y espada
Cómo ser Grammar Nazi y no morir en el intento

Sin embargo, estoy casi segura de que no he visto en comentarios en español que la gente se ande acusando entre sí  de "grammar nazi" o "nazi gramatical", pero creo que eso es porque, como bien explica Danielfranco en #2, en español estamos más acostumbrados a corregir los errores de ortografía de los demás.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Hay una sección en la emisora "Cadena Ser" que se llama "Unidad de Vigilancia Lingüística" y que comenta los errores lingüísticos (de gramática, vocabulario, etc.) que han cometido los periodistas de la radio durante la semana. 

Así que quizá "vigilante lingüístico" o "vigilante gramatical".


----------



## porelorti

No veo nada malo en tratar de corregir a otro por sus errores lingüísticos, el asunto es de qué manera se lo comunica. Yo preferiría hacerlo en forma privada para evitarles el sentirse "señalados con el dedo" ante el resto de los participantes de una conversación o de un foro.


----------



## michelmontescuba

planetsupernova said:


> Depende de a quien va dirigida la traducción entonces, si va dirigida mayormente a remitentes españoles, no habría problema de usar "talibán ortográfico", a si esto se dirige a Sudamérica por ejemplo... ya es otra cuestión


Efectivamente. Talibán ortográfico aquí se entendería como alguien que destruye la gramática, es decir, alguien que no sabe absolutamente nada de gramática y todo lo escribe mal.


Ballenero said:


> Algo a lo que le encontraría sentido podría ser:
> _policía gramatical_


Yo tenía en mente algo parecido. En una situación donde hay un "grammar Nazi", a modo de burla, choteo, o porque nos molesta esa persona, podieramos decir:

"Ahí/Ya llegó la policía de la gramática".

"¿Y tú quién te crees que eres, la policía de la gramática?"

"Este se cree que es la policía de la gramática".

Etc.


----------



## porelorti

michelmontescuba said:


> Efectivamente. Talibán ortográfico aquí se entendería como alguien que destruye la gramática, es decir, alguien que no sabe absolutamente nada de gramática y todo lo escribe mal.
> 
> Yo tenía en mente algo parecido. En una situación donde hay un "grammar Nazi", a modo de burla, choteo, o porque nos molesta esa persona, podieramos decir:
> 
> "Ahí/Ya llegó la policía de la gramática".
> 
> "¿Y tú quién te crees que eres, la policía de la gramática?"
> 
> "Este se cree que es la policía de la gramática".
> 
> Etc.


"Gendarme de la lengua", si les gusta...


----------



## franzjekill

Are you a grammar Nazi? You’re probably a jerk. Language pedants are more likely to be introverted and disagreeable.

Que el segundo periódico de más circulación en el Reino Unido haya publicado eso (¿exigente con la gramática?: es probable que seas* un gilipollas, un tarado*...) creo que confirma el acertado comentario de Daniel Franco en #2. La lengua es parte de la cultura, y nuestras culturas son diferentes. Si bien cuentan por millones los hispanohablantes (yo me atrevo a decir que son una amplísima mayoría) a los que les importa un pito la ortografía y la gramática, no existe un término acuñado, ni creo recordar haber leído en un medio de importancia algo de tenor similar a lo que publicó el Daily Mail. Es más, entre los jóvenes de mi país, y no solo los que pertenecen a las clases más desfavorecidas, el hablar y escribir bien no está bien visto, como no está bien visto que alguien destaque como estudiante. Una enorme pobreza de valores y actitudes frente al esfuerzo en el estudio, que solo nos conduce a una mayor pobreza. Ya llegará. Las malas ideas llegan a nuestras costas a una velocidad enorme y acelerante.  


porelorti said:


> "Gendarme de la lengua", si les gusta...


Me encanta. Una versión educada y libre de la banalidad y liviandad de la definición que existe en inglés, pero no aún en español:

*nazi 3. *(_often l.c._) _Sometimes Offensive._ a person who is fanatically dedicated to or seeks to control a specified activity,
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary


----------



## Chasint

Originally we would say "grammar police", "fashion police" etc. to describe someone with strong opinions who would force their ideas on others.

I think that the "nazi" appellation came to the fore with the disparaging description of ultra-feminists as feminazis.  The implication is that such people have unpleasant desires to control others and are willing to punish those who disagree.

"feminazi" simply sounds more compact and descriptive than "feminist police" - a term that I don't think existed.

Since then, in some cases "Nazi" has replaced "police" in this sort of expression.


----------

